# Free video lectures on virtually everything



## Kalergie (Jan 7, 2011)

The following website offers free video lectures on basically anything you can imagine. 

http://www.khanacademy.org/

If you feel a little shaky on say, Linear Programming, the Vietnam War or Italian Futurism (just to name random examples) this is the place to refresh/build your knowledge through easy to grasp videos.

There are over 2600 videos available and you can even download them and watch them while on travel for instance.

Check it out and have fun learning! The greatest asset is your brain! Diversify it!


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Get your kid interested in that website and his advantage over other kids that he/she will inevitably compete with, will be immeasurable.

An incredible website for learning.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

That site is incredible. I discovered it last night and sent the link to everyone I know.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Very good stuff. THIS is what the internet was meant for.
Good thing I'm paying $1000/class at university still....


----------



## Kalergie (Jan 7, 2011)

Everyone can benefit from this website. Kids, adults, people with reduced mobility....Imagine what if kids in countries like India, Bangladesh or Pakistan had more access to the internet...As Bill Gates said: We are looking at the future of education.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

Imagine being a teacher who utilizes this tool. It's the perfect way to catch up if you miss something in class. I think you can do work on the site and the teacher can see who did what, how well they did, etc.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

There are a number of schools that use it for some subjects.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I think it's great that someone has done this, but I don't find his lecture style very compelling. I don't think he has the right voice for voice over work, either.


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

Yep it's a great site! The math lectures have helped my son a lot, and I'm sure it will in the future.


----------

